# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی

## f.r.ch.m.7871

سلام دوستان...من پشت کنکوریم تاالان نخوندم ولی میخوام شروع کنم یه رتبه بین3تا4هزار منطقه 3 میخوام از هر دری کدوما رو بخونم؟؟؟برا زمینم بگین
منابعم زیادن واقعا حجیم هم هستن ولی خب منم ضعیفم تو درسا...برا زیست خیلی سبز2و3ونشرپیش و ای کیو رو دارم
شیمی مبتکران2و3و پیش خیلی سبز دارم و موج ازمون
ریاضی خیلی سبز
فیزیک خیلی سبز
زمین خیلی سبز
دینی گاج
فارسی نشر دریافت
زبان مبتکران
عربی سفید گاج
ادبیات لغت و املا خیلی سبز و تاریخ لقمه و ارایه و قرابت الگو و جامع خیلی سبز
بگین بین اینا کدومارو کنار بذارم؟؟کتابام حجیمن و من یه رتبه ی خوب میتوام ولی خب خیلی خیلی ضعیفم تو تخصصیا تقریبا میشه گف صفرم حتی یه تست نمیتونم بزنم...از هر دوس کدوما رو کار کنم؟؟کدوم کتابو کار کنم؟؟وضعیت درسیمو گفتم با توجه به وضعیتم راهنمایی کنید
فقط راهنمایی کنین تورو خدا نزنین جاده خاکی وقتی نیس دیگه زودی راهنماییم کنیم برم از این سردرگمی دربیام ممنون

----------


## Elahe_

منابعت كلا مشكل داره اخه كي از الان ميتونه اينارو تموم كنه ؟من خودمم تازه شروع كردم منابع كم حجم انتخاب كن
سعي كن بيشتر تست سراسري بزني
رياضي و فيزيك فقط تست سراسري ولي سه چهار بار همونارو برن چون هرسال نصف سوالات مشابه سالاي قبله به جا درسنامه هم برو سايت صنعتي شريف فيلماي آلا روببين ...خط ويژه هم عاليهههه به خصوص رياضيش من پارسال فقط با خط ويژه رياضي ٤٠ درصد زدم

برا زيست كتابو حتمااااا مو به مو بخون بعدش درسنامه نشردريافت اقاي عمارلو و بعدش تستاي سراسري و تستاي نشر دريافت
برا شيمي فيلماي اقاجاني سايت صنعتي شريف معجزه ميكنه اونارو ببين خلاصه نويسي كن بعدش تستاي سراسريو بزن و بعدش برو سراغ موج ازمون

عربي خوبه همون گاجو بخون
 ديني خط ويژه بگير تا كنكور دو بار مرور كن همونو خوب بخوني كمتر از ٨٠ نميزني 
زبان هم فرصت شد همون مبتكرانو بخون فرصت نشد خط ويژه كامله از رو اون بخون
ادبيات رو نظري ندارم 
زمين هفت چيز خيلي سبز شبي سه صفحه بخون تا كنكور تموم ميشه

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

من ریاضی فیزیک زیر خط فقرم پارسال حتی سوالایی که خونده بودمم نتونستم حل کنم...بنظرت خط ویژه میتونه برا ریاضی کمکم کنه؟؟من فیلم دیدنم خیلی خیلی طول میکشه وگرنه کازرانیان الا رو دانلود کردم که ببینم دیدم زیادی وقت میبره، بازم فیلم ببینم یا همون درسنامه و تست سراسری کار کنم؟؟؟برا خط ویژه دینی بعشصیا خونده بودن چون ایات حفظ نبودن گفتن بزور40زدن بنظرت امسالم دینی میشه با خط ویژه زد؟؟؟

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

> منابعت كلا مشكل داره اخه كي از الان ميتونه اينارو تموم كنه ؟من خودمم تازه شروع كردم منابع كم حجم انتخاب كن
> سعي كن بيشتر تست سراسري بزني
> رياضي و فيزيك فقط تست سراسري ولي سه چهار بار همونارو برن چون هرسال نصف سوالات مشابه سالاي قبله به جا درسنامه هم برو سايت صنعتي شريف فيلماي آلا روببين ...خط ويژه هم عاليهههه به خصوص رياضيش من پارسال فقط با خط ويژه رياضي ٤٠ درصد زدم
> 
> برا زيست كتابو حتمااااا مو به مو بخون بعدش درسنامه نشردريافت اقاي عمارلو و بعدش تستاي سراسري و تستاي نشر دريافت
> برا شيمي فيلماي اقاجاني سايت صنعتي شريف معجزه ميكنه اونارو ببين خلاصه نويسي كن بعدش تستاي سراسريو بزن و بعدش برو سراغ موج ازمون
> 
> عربي خوبه همون گاجو بخون
>  ديني خط ويژه بگير تا كنكور دو بار مرور كن همونو خوب بخوني كمتر از ٨٠ نميزني 
> ...


من ریاضی فیزیک زیر خط فقرم پارسال حتی سوالایی که خونده بودمم نتونستم حل کنم...بنظرت خط ویژه میتونه برا ریاضی کمکم کنه؟؟من فیلم دیدنم خیلی خیلی طول میکشه وگرنه کازرانیان الا رو دانلود کردم که ببینم دیدم زیادی وقت میبره، بازم فیلم ببینم یا همون درسنامه و تست سراسری کار کنم؟؟؟برا خط ویژه دینی بعشصیا خونده بودن چون ایات حفظ نبودن گفتن بزور40زدن بنظرت امسالم دینی میشه با خط ویژه زد؟؟؟

----------


## Elahe_

> من ریاضی فیزیک زیر خط فقرم پارسال حتی سوالایی که خونده بودمم نتونستم حل کنم...بنظرت خط ویژه میتونه برا ریاضی کمکم کنه؟؟من فیلم دیدنم خیلی خیلی طول میکشه وگرنه کازرانیان الا رو دانلود کردم که ببینم دیدم زیادی وقت میبره، بازم فیلم ببینم یا همون درسنامه و تست سراسری کار کنم؟؟؟برا خط ویژه دینی بعشصیا خونده بودن چون ایات حفظ نبودن گفتن بزور40زدن بنظرت امسالم دینی میشه با خط ویژه زد؟؟؟


منم رياضي فيزيكم ضعيفه خط ويژه فيزيكو نديدم ولي رياضيش اره خيلي خوب توضيح داده ولي تستاش كمه بايد تستاي سراسريو گير بياري همشو چند بار بزني
فيزيك خودم طلوعي ميبينم و تستاي سراسريو ميزنم ولي اگه ميخواي از رو كتاب بخوني همون خيلي سبزي كه داري هم خوبه ولي زياد خودتو درگير تست تاليفي نكن ..مبتكران هم درسنامه هاش خيلييي خوبه 

والا من كه ديني فقط با خط ويژه اونم يه دور ٦٠ زدم دوستم سه دور خوند ٨٠ زد خيلي كامله ولي ميتوني كنارش ايات و روايات مهروماهو بخوني خيالت بابت آيات راحت بشه

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

[QUOTE=Elahe_;1285565]منم رياضي فيزيكم ضعيفه خط ويژه فيزيكو نديدم ولي رياضيش اره خيلي خوب توضيح داده ولي تستاش كمه بايد تستاي سراسريو گير بياري همشو چند بار بزني
فيزيك خودم طلوعي ميبينم و تستاي سراسريو ميزنم ولي اگه ميخواي از رو كتاب بخوني همون خيلي سبزي كه داري هم خوبه ولي زياد خودتو درگير تست تاليفي نكن ..مبتكران هم درسنامه هاش خيلييي خوبه 

والا من كه ديني فقط با خط ويژه اونم يه دور ٦٠ زدم دوستم سه دور خوند ٨٠ زد خيلي كامله ولي ميتوني كنارش ايات و روايات مهروماهو بخوني 

باشه همون خط ویژه ی ریاضیو میگیرم فقط کدوم مبحثارو کار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

[QUOTE=Elahe_;1285565]منم رياضي فيزيكم ضعيفه خط ويژه فيزيكو نديدم ولي رياضيش اره خيلي خوب توضيح داده ولي تستاش كمه بايد تستاي سراسريو گير بياري همشو چند بار بزني
فيزيك خودم طلوعي ميبينم و تستاي سراسريو ميزنم ولي اگه ميخواي از رو كتاب بخوني همون خيلي سبزي كه داري هم خوبه ولي زياد خودتو درگير تست تاليفي نكن ..مبتكران هم درسنامه هاش خيلييي خوبه 

والا من كه ديني فقط با خط ويژه اونم يه دور ٦٠ زدم دوستم سه دور خوند ٨٠ زد خيلي كامله ولي ميتوني كنارش ايات و روايات مهروماهو بخوني 

باشه همون خط ویژه ی ریاضیو میگیرم فقط کدوم مبحثارو کار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## Elahe_

[QUOTE=f.r.ch.m.7871;1285573]


> منم رياضي فيزيكم ضعيفه خط ويژه فيزيكو نديدم ولي رياضيش اره خيلي خوب توضيح داده ولي تستاش كمه بايد تستاي سراسريو گير بياري همشو چند بار بزني
> فيزيك خودم طلوعي ميبينم و تستاي سراسريو ميزنم ولي اگه ميخواي از رو كتاب بخوني همون خيلي سبزي كه داري هم خوبه ولي زياد خودتو درگير تست تاليفي نكن ..مبتكران هم درسنامه هاش خيلييي خوبه 
> 
> والا من كه ديني فقط با خط ويژه اونم يه دور ٦٠ زدم دوستم سه دور خوند ٨٠ زد خيلي كامله ولي ميتوني كنارش ايات و روايات مهروماهو بخوني 
> 
> باشه همون خط ویژه ی ریاضیو میگیرم فقط کدوم مبحثارو کار کنم؟؟؟


ديگه اونش به خودت بستگي داره ولي من اسونارو ميگم

احتمال.ماتريس.انتگرال.مشتق.  حد و پيوستگي .لگاريتم.آمار.تصاعد 
مثلثات و قدر مطلق و جزصحيح هم يه كم بايد برا مباحث بالا بلد باشي لازم نيست وقت زيادي روش بذاري

اينا تقريبا ميشه ٥٠ درصد اگه خوب بخوني تستاشو ميشه زد ...بعد اگه فرصت شد تابعم بخون

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

> منم رياضي فيزيكم ضعيفه خط ويژه فيزيكو نديدم ولي رياضيش اره خيلي خوب توضيح داده ولي تستاش كمه بايد تستاي سراسريو گير بياري همشو چند بار بزني
> فيزيك خودم طلوعي ميبينم و تستاي سراسريو ميزنم ولي اگه ميخواي از رو كتاب بخوني همون خيلي سبزي كه داري هم خوبه ولي زياد خودتو درگير تست تاليفي نكن ..مبتكران هم درسنامه هاش خيلييي خوبه 
> 
> والا من كه ديني فقط با خط ويژه اونم يه دور ٦٠ زدم دوستم سه دور خوند ٨٠ زد خيلي كامله ولي ميتوني كنارش ايات و روايات مهروماهو بخوني خيالت بابت آيات راحت بشه


شما خیلی سبز ریاضیو دیدی؟!درسنامش کامله؟؟اخه میگم اگه خوبه درسنامه از رو اون بخونم تستای سراسریو دارم از رو اون بزنم...اگه هم نه که خط ویژه رو میگیرم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Elahe_

> شما خیلی سبز ریاضیو دیدی؟!درسنامش کامله؟؟اخه میگم اگه خوبه درسنامه از رو اون بخونم تستای سراسریو دارم از رو اون بزنم...اگه هم نه که خط ویژه رو میگیرم


اره خودم خيلي سبز هم دارم درسنامش خوبه ولي برا كسي كه خيلييي ضعيفه به نظرم خط ويژه بهتره ولي با خيلي سبز هم ميشه به درصد خوبي رسيد

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

نه خب من درصد تا همون حد40_50میخوام برا ریاضی فیزیک هرکدوم بهتر باشه میرم سراغ همون...شما خودت برا ادبیات چیکار میکنی؟؟؟ینی کنکور امسالت

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

> اره خودم خيلي سبز هم دارم درسنامش خوبه ولي برا كسي كه خيلييي ضعيفه به نظرم خط ويژه بهتره ولي با خيلي سبز هم ميشه به درصد خوبي رسيد


ممنون از راهنماییت

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

دوستانی که خط ویژه ی فیزیکو دارن راهنمایی کنن...و اینکه فقط تست عمارلو و سراسری کافیه برا زیست؟؟؟

----------


## Elahe_

> نه خب من درصد تا همون حد40_50میخوام برا ریاضی فیزیک هرکدوم بهتر باشه میرم سراغ همون...شما خودت برا ادبیات چیکار میکنی؟؟؟ینی کنکور امسالت


من ادبياتم خوبه ولي لغت و املا و تاريخ ادبياتو از رو لقمه مهروماه ميخونم ...قرابتم خوبه زياد تست نميزنم ولي نزديكاي كنكور سراسريارو ميزنم ...برا آرايه هم نشرالگو دارم كه دارم تمومش ميكنم
زبان فارسي هم شايد يه قسمتاييشو بخونم
در كل ادبيات تنها درسيه كه خيالم از بابتش راحته

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

> من ادبياتم خوبه ولي لغت و املا و تاريخ ادبياتو از رو لقمه مهروماه ميخونم ...قرابتم خوبه زياد تست نميزنم ولي نزديكاي كنكور سراسريارو ميزنم ...برا آرايه هم نشرالگو دارم كه دارم تمومش ميكنم
> زبان فارسي هم شايد يه قسمتاييشو بخونم
> در كل ادبيات تنها درسيه كه خيالم از بابتش راحته


خب برا فارسی کدوم قسمتاشو بخونم؟؟؟

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

> دوستانی که خط ویژه ی فیزیکو دارن راهنمایی کنن...و اینکه فقط تست عمارلو و سراسری کافیه برا زیست؟؟؟


uppp

----------


## DrOMi

سلام،ببینید منابعتون خوبه،سمت منابع کم حجم نرید و بیخودی هزینه نکنید،از همین منابعی که دارید تست هارو به صورت انتخابی بزنید،یعنی مثلا از بحث احتمال در خیلی سبز،تست هارو مضرب 5 بزنید،اینطوری همه نوع تیپ تستی هم زدید،همچنین الان هم سراسری کار کنید هم تالیفی (تالیفی به میزان کم)دلیل اینکه از تالیفی هم استفاده کنید این هست که شما وقتی یه سوال کنکور رو،3 یا 4 بار حل میکنید،بجای اینکه نکته سوال رو یادبگیرید،متاسفانه سوال رو حفظ میشید و فکر میکنید یادگرفتید.یادتون نره تموم تست های سراسری رو تو دوران جمع بندی کار خواهید کرد پس خیلی نگران نباشید.

برای زیست،تست های سراسری کافی نیست چون کتابی نیست که همه تست های سراسری رو آورده باشه،از طرفیم تست های دهه 80 بدرد نمیخوره،یعنی شما سوالات امتحان نهایی رو حل کنی به تسلط بیشتری میرسی تا تستای دهه 80 رو حل کنی از زیست  :Yahoo (4): 
برای زیست اول از همه تست های سراسری،منحصرا از سال 93 به این سمت رو حل کنید (چون 93 شکل و شمایل سوالات در زیست و شیمی عوض شد).بعدش برید تست های تالیفی رو بزنید.
من خودم کتاب آقای عمارلو رو ندیدم ولی فکر کنم کفایت کنه.یادتون هم نره توی زیست کتاب درسی خیلی خیلی مهمه.

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

> سلام،ببینید منابعتون خوبه،سمت منابع کم حجم نرید و بیخودی هزینه نکنید،از همین منابعی که دارید تست هارو به صورت انتخابی بزنید،یعنی مثلا از بحث احتمال در خیلی سبز،تست هارو مضرب 5 بزنید،اینطوری همه نوع تیپ تستی هم زدید،همچنین الان هم سراسری کار کنید هم تالیفی (تالیفی به میزان کم)دلیل اینکه از تالیفی هم استفاده کنید این هست که شما وقتی یه سوال کنکور رو،3 یا 4 بار حل میکنید،بجای اینکه نکته سوال رو یادبگیرید،متاسفانه سوال رو حفظ میشید و فکر میکنید یادگرفتید.یادتون نره تموم تست های سراسری رو تو دوران جمع بندی کار خواهید کرد پس خیلی نگران نباشید.
> 
> برای زیست،تست های سراسری کافی نیست چون کتابی نیست که همه تست های سراسری رو آورده باشه،از طرفیم تست های دهه 80 بدرد نمیخوره،یعنی شما سوالات امتحان نهایی رو حل کنی به تسلط بیشتری میرسی تا تستای دهه 80 رو حل کنی از زیست 
> برای زیست اول از همه تست های سراسری،منحصرا از سال 93 به این سمت رو حل کنید (چون 93 شکل و شمایل سوالات در زیست و شیمی عوض شد).بعدش برید تست های تالیفی رو بزنید.
> من خودم کتاب آقای عمارلو رو ندیدم ولی فکر کنم کفایت کنه.یادتون هم نره توی زیست کتاب درسی خیلی خیلی مهمه.


خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون...خب برای تالیفی زیست ای کیو خوبه؟؟

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

> سلام،ببینید منابعتون خوبه،سمت منابع کم حجم نرید و بیخودی هزینه نکنید،از همین منابعی که دارید تست هارو به صورت انتخابی بزنید،یعنی مثلا از بحث احتمال در خیلی سبز،تست هارو مضرب 5 بزنید،اینطوری همه نوع تیپ تستی هم زدید،همچنین الان هم سراسری کار کنید هم تالیفی (تالیفی به میزان کم)دلیل اینکه از تالیفی هم استفاده کنید این هست که شما وقتی یه سوال کنکور رو،3 یا 4 بار حل میکنید،بجای اینکه نکته سوال رو یادبگیرید،متاسفانه سوال رو حفظ میشید و فکر میکنید یادگرفتید.یادتون نره تموم تست های سراسری رو تو دوران جمع بندی کار خواهید کرد پس خیلی نگران نباشید.
> 
> برای زیست،تست های سراسری کافی نیست چون کتابی نیست که همه تست های سراسری رو آورده باشه،از طرفیم تست های دهه 80 بدرد نمیخوره،یعنی شما سوالات امتحان نهایی رو حل کنی به تسلط بیشتری میرسی تا تستای دهه 80 رو حل کنی از زیست 
> برای زیست اول از همه تست های سراسری،منحصرا از سال 93 به این سمت رو حل کنید (چون 93 شکل و شمایل سوالات در زیست و شیمی عوض شد).بعدش برید تست های تالیفی رو بزنید.
> من خودم کتاب آقای عمارلو رو ندیدم ولی فکر کنم کفایت کنه.یادتون هم نره توی زیست کتاب درسی خیلی خیلی مهمه.


خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون...خب برای تالیفی زیست ای کیو خوبه؟؟

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

دوستان چاپ 95 زیست عمارلو هر3پایه مثل چاپ 96هستش؟؟؟

----------


## DrOMi

> خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون...خب برای تالیفی زیست ای کیو خوبه؟؟


خیر،اصلا سمت ایکیو نرید،تست تالیفی خواستید بزنید،میتونید آبی قلمچی + سه سطحی رو تهیه کنید.هم حجمش کمه هم استفاده ازش تو تایم معقوله.
البته اگر عاشق زیست شناسی هستید میتونید نشرالگو بخرید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

> خیر،اصلا سمت ایکیو نرید،تست تالیفی خواستید بزنید،میتونید آبی قلمچی + سه سطحی رو تهیه کنید.هم حجمش کمه هم استفاده ازش تو تایم معقوله.
> البته اگر عاشق زیست شناسی هستید میتونید نشرالگو بخرید


نشر الگو پیش رو دارم برا پایه هم خیلی سبز ولی چون از زیست کنکور میترسم...فک میکنم خیلی سبز جوابگو نیس

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

> خیر،اصلا سمت ایکیو نرید،تست تالیفی خواستید بزنید،میتونید آبی قلمچی + سه سطحی رو تهیه کنید.هم حجمش کمه هم استفاده ازش تو تایم معقوله.
> البته اگر عاشق زیست شناسی هستید میتونید نشرالگو بخرید


نشر الگو پیش رو دارم برا پایه هم خیلی سبز ولی چون از زیست کنکور میترسم...فک میکنم خیلی سبز جوابگو نیس

----------


## DrOMi

> نشر الگو پیش رو دارم برا پایه هم خیلی سبز ولی چون از زیست کنکور میترسم...فک میکنم خیلی سبز جوابگو نیس


خیر مناسب هست،اگر خوب بخونید و بفهمید مطالب رو،منابعتون جوابگو خواهد بود.

----------


## static

کتاب سه سطحی برای کسی که زیستش زیاد قوی نیست سنگین نیست چون خودش گفته سوالات دشوار؟
کلا سطح تستاش چجوریه از اون تستای الکی سخت نیست؟

----------


## Elahe_

> کتاب سه سطحی برای کسی که زیستش زیاد قوی نیست سنگین نیست چون خودش گفته سوالات دشوار؟
> کلا سطح تستاش چجوریه از اون تستای الکی سخت نیست؟


كلا سه سطح داره 
نسبتا دشوار
دشوار 
دشوارتر

دوتا اولش خوبه ولي دشوارترش از اون الكي سختاست :Yahoo (17):

----------


## mahdir

بیشتر منابع رو خط ویژه استفاده کن
برای فیزیک البته از جمع‌بندی خیلی سبز یا معجزه (جمع‌بندی) مهروماه استفاده کن.
برای ادبیات هم الگو. که البته بنظرم مباحث آرایه و زبان فارسی رو حذف کن.
شیمی ام اون کتابایی که داری حجمشون زیاده میتونی خط ویژه یا آی کیو استفاده کنی. موج آزمون برای بعد از تسلط کامله برای ۹۰-۱۰۰ زدنه.
خلاصه این کتابایی که داری برای ۹-۱۲ ماهه، نه کمتر از ۳ ماه
بهترین نتیجه رو میتونی از خط ویژه و کتب جمع‌بندی بگیری.

----------


## Sj.hgh

> کتاب سه سطحی برای کسی که زیستش زیاد قوی نیست سنگین نیست چون خودش گفته سوالات دشوار؟
> کلا سطح تستاش چجوریه از اون تستای الکی سخت نیست؟


بدرد نمیخوره
الکی یک پراکنش ذهنیی ایجاد میکنن فقط

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

> بیشتر منابع رو خط ویژه استفاده کن
> برای فیزیک البته از جمع‌بندی خیلی سبز یا معجزه (جمع‌بندی) مهروماه استفاده کن.
> برای ادبیات هم الگو. که البته بنظرم مباحث آرایه و زبان فارسی رو حذف کن.
> شیمی ام اون کتابایی که داری حجمشون زیاده میتونی خط ویژه یا آی کیو استفاده کنی. موج آزمون برای بعد از تسلط کامله برای ۹۰-۱۰۰ زدنه.
> خلاصه این کتابایی که داری برای ۹-۱۲ ماهه، نه کمتر از ۳ ماه
> بهترین نتیجه رو میتونی از خط ویژه و کتب جمع‌بندی بگیری.


فیزیک برا منی که صفرم خیلی سبز یا مهروماه خوبه؟؟؟
خب تصمیم گرفتم فقط درسنامه از کنابکارام باشه تست از کنکور و اگه احساس ضعف کردم از همون تالیفیا بزنم...بازم بده؟؟

----------


## Elahe_

> خب برا فارسی کدوم قسمتاشو بخونم؟؟؟


قسمتاي حفظيشو بخون 
الان نميدونم كدوم درسا بود ولي كتابو نگاه كني ميبيني بعضي درسا حفظيه و كاري نداره

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (35):  خود کتاب درسی زیست + تستای نشر الگو-نکات تستاش ( درسنامش نه ) میشه به جایی برسید ؟  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

دوستان برا مباحث هم کمک کنید کدومارو بخونم؟؟؟

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

up

----------


## DrOMi

> دوستان برا مباحث هم کمک کنید کدومارو بخونم؟؟؟


تمام زیست بجز ژنتیک مندلی و جمعیت
تمام شیمی بجز اسید و باز و اگر وقت نداشتید الکتروشیمی رو هم حذف کنید
ریاضی:آنالیز و احتمال - قدرمطلق،براکت،معادله و نامعادله،تابع،لگاریتم،حد و پیوستگی،مشتق سال سوم و ماکزیمم مطلق و نقاط بحرانی از کاربردمشتق،مثلثات،انتگرال ،آمار،تصاعد و دنباله،ماتریس.
اینارو میشه توی زمان باقی مونده جمع و جور کرد.
فیزیک:سال اول+دوم+پیش 2

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

> تمام زیست بجز ژنتیک مندلی و جمعیت
> تمام شیمی بجز اسید و باز و اگر وقت نداشتید الکتروشیمی رو هم حذف کنید
> ریاضی:آنالیز و احتمال - قدرمطلق،براکت،معادله و نامعادله،تابع،لگاریتم،حد و پیوستگی،مشتق سال سوم و ماکزیمم مطلق و نقاط بحرانی از کاربردمشتق،مثلثات،انتگرال ،آمار،تصاعد و دنباله،ماتریس.
> اینارو میشه توی زمان باقی مونده جمع و جور کرد.
> فیزیک:سال اول+دوم+پیش 2


تواین مدت این همه مطلب؟؟؟برا عمومیا چیکار کنم؟؟؟تخصصیا در حد30_40میخوام عمومیاهم درحد50_60لرا همشون میشه کامل توضیح بدین

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

> تمام زیست بجز ژنتیک مندلی و جمعیت
> تمام شیمی بجز اسید و باز و اگر وقت نداشتید الکتروشیمی رو هم حذف کنید
> ریاضی:آنالیز و احتمال - قدرمطلق،براکت،معادله و نامعادله،تابع،لگاریتم،حد و پیوستگی،مشتق سال سوم و ماکزیمم مطلق و نقاط بحرانی از کاربردمشتق،مثلثات،انتگرال ،آمار،تصاعد و دنباله،ماتریس.
> اینارو میشه توی زمان باقی مونده جمع و جور کرد.
> فیزیک:سال اول+دوم+پیش 2


تواین مدت این همه مطلب؟؟؟برا عمومیا چیکار کنم؟؟؟تخصصیا در حد30_40میخوام عمومیاهم درحد50_60لرا همشون میشه کامل توضیح بدین

----------


## DrOMi

> تواین مدت این همه مطلب؟؟؟برا عمومیا چیکار کنم؟؟؟تخصصیا در حد30_40میخوام عمومیاهم درحد50_60لرا همشون میشه کامل توضیح بدین


شما برای ایکنه بتونی یه درس تخصصی رو 40 بزنی باید حداقل 65 تا 70 درصد مطالب رو بخونید.بنابراین این همه مطلب نیست

----------

